# Kobo E-Reader



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I just met with a friend who showed me the new Kobo e-reader she received for graduation.  I have been reading about the Kobo for quite some time and was very curious about the device as a way to read library books and other types which are not supported through the Kindle. After 20 minutes of playing with the device, I am convinced and plan to order one so that I can take advantage of library resources for additional reading materials.  

The Kobo was incredibly lightweight (although in all fairness, my accessories double the weight of my Kindle), and I loved the gridded/rubberized backside of the device -- no sliding.  And very thin.  I love the fact that it did not have a keyboard (I rarely use the keyboard on my Kindle) and it only has a single button control on the face of the unit.  It also has the same non-glare type of finish as the Kindle so it would be easy to read in direct sunlight.  The Kobo also appears to be somewhat hardy... my friend recently dropped the unit onto a hard tile floor and it is without any problem.  She has a history of killing electronic devices so I guess time will tell.  All in all I was quite impressed.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I've owned a Kobo from the first day it came out in Canada -- early May.  I love mine.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You might also want to look at B&N's nook. At $149 for the wi-fi only, it is the same price as the Kobo, and has more features.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I have a Kobo and love it, too, for the LACK of those features that make other reading devices heavier and bulkier.

It isn't for everyone, but as a basic reader that's light and easy to use, it fills a niche.

If Kindle had been priced lower, I'd have bought one, but the Kobo was the first reader associated with a semi-major bookstore that came in under $150. If the Kindle had been priced that low, I'd have bought one some months ago.

The price war is heating up and we'll see where it goes. Right now, I still have no buyer's remorse with the Kobo. I don't want a keyboard, don't want an LCD screen at the bottom...it's just a nice, straight-forward reader. If you're right-handed.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> I have a Kobo and love it, too, for the LACK of those features that make other reading devices heavier and bulkier.


You summed up everything that I liked about it. I agree... it fills a niche and the price is right.


----------

